# Dell poweredge 2650 No boot device available



## Nivek122 (May 2, 2012)

I know its been quite some time since this problem of the Dell poweredge 2650 and the "" txt showing on screen, not booting up first came up in the forum, it would seem it was solved but I need to know how. 
I am having the same problem, but my PowerEdge 2650 comes with a built in CD drive. 
Can you please tell me how you solved the problem?

I am trying to install a 32bit version of Ubuntu 12.06 as the 2650 is a 32bit Server.


Thanks in advance.

Nivek122


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

It would help if you gave us a link to the other thread you mention.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi,

Looks like a workaround people have been using for this issue is using an external dvd drive to install what OS they want on it. Now rather than going out and spending money on one (unless you already have one) then i would suggest putting Ubuntu on to a USB Flash drive using linuxliveusb if you have a Windows PC available or Unetbootin if you have a Linux PC. Then set the server to boot from usb and hopefully that should solve your issue and be able to install Ubuntu on your server.

Steve


----------

